# Softing Gateway mit Zugriff auf optimierte Bausteine in Siemens-Steuerungen



## Softing_IA (16 Oktober 2018)

*Softing Industrial stellt auf der Messe SPS IPC Drives  2018 das Gateway uaGate SI mit einer neuen Firmware vor. Damit lassen  sich nun auch Daten in optimierten Bausteinen in Siemens-Steuerungen  erreichen.*

 uaGate SI ist ein Gateway zur Einbindung der OPC UA- und  MQTT-Kommunikation in bestehende und neue Anlagen mit Siemens  SIMATIC-Steuerungen. Damit lässt sich die moderne  Kommunikationstechnologie einfach in die Siemens-Steuerungen SIMATIC  S7-300, S7-400, S7-1200 und S7-1500 integrieren. Zum Schutz der  übertragenen Daten verwendet uaGate SI die modernen  Sicherheitsfunktionen des OPC UA-Standards.





 Mit der neuen Firmware-Version V1.60 kann uaGate SI nun auch auf  Datenbausteine in SIMATIC S7-1200- und S7-1500-Steuerungen zugreifen,  die im optimierten Modus arbeiten. Hierfür wechselt der Anwender einfach  vom bestehenden zum neuen Siemens-Protokoll. Damit lassen sich die  Daten in optimierten Bausteinen ebenfalls in Anwendungen außerhalb der  Steuerung nutzen und weiterverarbeiten. Der Zugriff auf optimierte  Bausteine wird bislang von keinem weiteren Hardware-Gateway unterstützt.


 Die neue Firmware-Version von uaGate SI macht jetzt auch das Lesen  von symbolischer Information direkt aus der Siemens-Steuerung möglich.  Damit sind der Symbolimport oder die aufwändige Konfiguration der  Datenpunkte von Hand nicht mehr notwendig. Das Gateway stellt die  gelesenen Symbolinformationen OPC UA-Client-Anwendungen über den  integrierten OPC UA-Server zur Verfügung. Diese Anwendungen können dann  über den symbolischen Namen auf die Daten in allen Datenbausteinen  zugreifen.


 Sebastian Schenk, Produktmanager bei Softing Industrial Data  Intelligence, hat den Kundennutzen im Blick: „Kunden liebten schon  bisher die Einfachheit beim Einsatz von uaGate SI. Die neue  Firmware-Version stellt unseren Kunden nun eine noch einfachere  integrierte Lösung für den leistungsfähigen Zugriff auf die Daten der  gesamten SIMATIC S7-Steuerungsfamilie zur Verfügung.“


 Das Gateway uaGate SI mit der neuen Firmware-Version für den Zugriff  auf optimierte Bausteine in Siemens-Steuerungen und das Lesen der  Symbolinformation wird auf der Messe SPS IPC Drives auf dem  Softing-Stand in Halle 5, Stand 260 vorgestellt.

weitere Infos hier: https://data-intelligence.softing.com/de/produkte/iot-gateways/uagate-si/


----------



## maxder2te (17 Oktober 2018)

Ein nettes Produkt, aber ich verstehe nicht, wo der Mehrwert gegenüber dem in der S7-1500 CPU integrierten UA-Server sein soll?


----------



## Softing_IA (17 Oktober 2018)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Ein nettes Produkt, aber ich verstehe nicht, wo der Mehrwert gegenüber dem in der S7-1500 CPU integrierten UA-Server sein soll?



Hallo maxder2te,

Der Vorteil bei dem Produkt liegt ganz klar in der Performance und in der Sicherheit.
-> Die Performance ist definitiv besser, was request/response angeht als der integrierte S7-1500 UA-Server. Wir bewegen uns hier im Bereich >=50ms. Außerdem können mit dem Gateway bis zu 20.000 OPC UA Items gleichzeitig übertragen und der Siemens interne Server schafft (je nach CPU-Größe) 1.000 bis 9.000 Items. 
-> Sicherheit gibt es durch eine sichere Netztrennung. Der UA-Server ist typischerweise im IT-Netz und die Siemens in einem Maschinen-Netz. Das uaGate SI funktioniert als Trennung zwischen den beiden Netzen, indem zwei Netzwerkkarten verwendet werden. Ein Durchrouten ist nicht möglich. Auch Zugriffsrechte r/w können im Gateway nochmal anders eingestellt werden, als in der Steuerung.

Außerdem bietet das Gateway noch die Anbindung an IoT-Lösungen durch MQTT und viele weitere zusätzliche Funktionen. Es eignet sich nicht nur für die S7-1500, sondern auch für die 300/400 und 1200er.

Schöne Grüße

Softing


----------



## JesperMP (17 Oktober 2018)

Den in der CPU integrierten OPC UA Server ist langsahm bis sehr langsahm, in verhältniss zu ein OPC Server auf ein PC der funktioniert als Gateway zwischen direkten Treiber und OPC UA.
Das kann man hier sehen:
Ermittlung der Übertragungszeiten für typische Konfigurationen zwischen S7-Stationen und PC-Stationen via OPC-Kommunikation
OPC V4 berechnet die Transferzeiten mit den in die CPUs integrierten OPC UA Server.
OPC V3 berechnet die Transferzeiten mit Simatic Net als Gateway zwischen direkten Treiber und OPC UA.
Den Unterschied liegt zwisschen 5-10 mal langsahmer mit den in die CPUs integrierten OPC UA Server


----------

